# Looking for some lead.



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

A friend of mine is going to reload some rounds for me , but I need to find some lead first.
Any suggestions?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Tire shops lead weights that they have removed. I have some soft stuff here where are you PM me

Charlie


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Surf..what are you reloading?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I've found mine through local dentists that still use film type xrays. Each piece of xray film is encased in small lead lined pouch. Usually those are saved for save disposal. I take them off their hands for free, unlike their other medical wastes which they get charged for. The pouches also have an outside plastic liner, but it burns off easily when you melt them down and flux off the scrudge on top the ladle.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Guess I will throw my lead away. No response.

Charlie


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

*lead*



Bobby Miller said:


> Surf..what are you reloading?


38's for me 44mag. for him.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

T's in TC has 38cal 158 gr roundnose, 500 for $32.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Charlie check your PM


----------



## pulpfishin (Nov 27, 2006)

Tucker hardware on old Hemstead HWY use to carry 5lb ingots


----------



## Mullet_Key (Jun 27, 2005)

*Lead for cast bullets*

I have about 20-lbs of lead shot that I need to sell. I will get an exact weight and a fair price after Easter.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Discount Tire and other similar tire places?

Watch breathing that **** out in ya garage...


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I do most of my cooking outdoors,or have a fan going in the garage.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a bunch... well over 2k lbs of linotype and about 600# of standard 92/6/2 commercial hardball alloy. Send me a pm and we can talk about it...


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

LEE makes a hardness tester for about $50.

Doubless..... What are you doing with all of that??? Are you making a thermonuclear safe room??


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

Nah. Not afraid of a few zoomies. Been sunburned plenty! Actually, I just cast a lot of bullets... everything from muzzleloaders in 41, 45 and 50 caliber to 22-caliber bullets of ~38 grains.


----------

